# Paint compatibility



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like to paint Floquil "Flat Finish" (130015) over Rust-oleum black "Semi-Gloss Protective Enamel." Are those paints compatible? Or am I asking for problems? I'd like to dull the finish of the black and this is what I've got on hand. Thanks!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim.... I believe Rust-o-leum is very good paint as stand alone procduct, but when overcoating it with Krylon Crystal Clear, I've not had very good success with on the models or the decals. 

I think it would depend on how long the original coat has cured. Might be good to run some tests on a sample piece.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Generally latex products will coat an oil based product, not always though. Oils do not usually like to topcoat latex products. This is a general rule of thumb however, tecnology has advanced in the paint industry so a call to the technical number of the paint manufacturer will answer your questions.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Krylon Works the best for me when used with only Krylon............


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Decided to play it safe and just paint "Flat" Rust-oleum over the gloss. Worked great until I dropped the piece on the garage floor. Note to self: There is no way to wipe off garage floor dirt and grit when the paint is wet. Just strip all the paint off and start all over again.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Don'tcha just hate it when that happens....... 

If you have to do that, Jim, you might just go with Krylon if they have the same colors...


----------

